# Win FREE tickets to the Columbus Fishing Expo 2018!! OGF Exclusive!!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

OGF is pleased to announce another year of partnership with the Columbus Fishing Expo! The folks at the Columbus Fishing Expo have hooked us up with some free tickets for us to giveaway again this year, exclusively to OGF members!

We will be giving away 10 pairs of tickets to 10 lucky winners (2 tickets to each winner) and it's free to enter and the rules are simple: You must be a registered OGF member in good standing to participate. All you have to do is visit www.columbusfishingexpo.com and answer the following questions. Please message ShakeDown on OGF your answers no later than midnight, February 2nd 2018. Members who have submitted correct answers will be drawn randomly on 2/3/2018 and announced on OGF and notified. Tickets will be emailed. If a member fails to claim their tickets by 2/6/2018 that entry will be re-drawn.

How to Win tickets:
1. goto www.columbusfishingexpo.com
2. find the answers to the following questions and message them to ShakeDown on OGF by midnight 2/2/2018
3. *Include your first and last name, phone number and valid email address in your message*.

Incomplete and/or incorrect entries will not be counted and failure to include all required information void your entry. If you post your entry publicly with the correct answers your entry will be voided. Tickets have no cash value and please only one entry per member. Follow this thread for an updated roster of those correct entries that will make the random drawing.

Question 1: Who is the speaker scheduled for 2pm Stage B Saturday, February 10th?

Question 2: Which exhibitor will be in booth #243?

Question 3: How many gallons of water does the Hawg Trough hold?

Even if you don't win, we cordially invite you all to attend this excellent show in it's 4th year! Many OGF members attend, speak and have booths at the show and your support of the local fishing industry has a direct impact on its health!

Thanks and good luck!

*Correct entries and eligible for the drawing:*

Monark22
ski
Shermcue
Tracker_80
Workingman
Slowtroller
Meddington76
All Thumbs
Newbreedfishing
NKRIM47
Mi-Mic-Kay
Skip Hoffman
Deerfarmer
Catfish_1999
Rutty
Siebta
Dillon Friend
Salem
Kraftmatic
Bruce
DaleM
BigBourb
Ferbe
Brettmansdorf
Chopiq
Brahmabull71
Shroomhunter
Spike dog
Squid_1
Kmb411
Pike
BassUnlimited
Snyd
Homepiece
Daego Doug
Redheaded Hunter
Beave82
Tkbiker
Joel_fishes
Buck-eye
saug-I
Sparky97
Fishin 2
Waterline
brutis21
T-180
toby2
redhawk fisherman
steelheadmagic


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to the entries thus far!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Less than a month away!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

More entries! Just a heads up fellas, I've been getting some strange answers to some of these questions. Remember, you have to answer correctly to be eligible.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep em coming! Contest closes this sat!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Get your entries in! Midnight tonight is the cutoff! GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

According to your original post the


ShakeDown said:


> OGF is pleased to announce another year of partnership with the Columbus Fishing Expo! The folks at the Columbus Fishing Expo have hooked us up with some free tickets for us to giveaway again this year, exclusively to OGF members!
> 
> We will be giving away 10 pairs of tickets to 10 lucky winners (2 tickets to each winner) and it's free to enter and the rules are simple: You must be a registered OGF member in good standing to participate. All you have to do is visit www.columbusfishingexpo.com and answer the following questions. Please message ShakeDown on OGF your answers no later than midnight, February 2nd 2018. Members who have submitted correct answers will be drawn randomly on 2/3/2018 and announced on OGF and notified. Tickets will be emailed. If a member fails to claim their tickets by 2/6/2018 that entry will be re-drawn.
> 
> ...


drawing is today.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Haha sure is! I was a day off sorry for the confusion. I'll draw them here in a bit!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to the following members who each receive a pair of tickets to the Columbus Fishing Expo! Numbers were randomly drawn using Google. You will get an email this week with your code to redeem. Enjoy the show!!

ski
Shermcue
Tracker_80
Meddington76
All Thumbs
Skip Hoffman
Deerfarmer
Catfish_1999
Rutty
DaleM
Ferbe
Squid_1
Kmb411
BassUnlimited
Homepiece
Beave82
Buck-eye
Waterline
brutis21
redhawk fisherman


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Well


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya lost me on that bruce...


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats to all!! Is there a alternates list Incase any of those can’t make it hope to see some of you there Friday!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll redraw on the spot if guys don't claim but considering these are emailed, the only way I'll know is if I get an invalid email address.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have not gotten an email. I really want to go this year since I missed it last year.


----------



## shermcue (May 2, 2013)

ShakeDown said:


> Congrats to the following members who each receive a pair of tickets to the Columbus Fishing Expo! Numbers were randomly drawn using Google. You will get an email this week with your code to redeem. Enjoy the show!!
> 
> ski
> Shermcue
> ...


----------



## shermcue (May 2, 2013)

Hey Shakedown, I already have my ticket, Please give my to someone who doesn't have any tickets,.....
Thanks


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Shake, after the last three weeks caring for Jody I am looking forward to this.
I'll be watching for the e-mail.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Catfish...youll get an email this week as stated earlier.

Shermcue that's awfully cool of you! 

Tkbiker's number was drawn in shermcues place so congrats tkbiker!


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks OGF and Shakedown. The grandsons and I will enjoy the show and seminars!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks! Got my tickets via email just a bit ago.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I got mine as well. Thanks!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Just got my email for the free tickets. Are they only good for Saturday? That is the date shown on the email.

ski


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I also recieved my tickets that are also good for sat. I was planning on going on friday will these ticket be good any day or just on sat. Thanks Steve


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Lemme check...they should be good any day


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a message out to dave. Think we ran into this last year and it was just a matter of replying to the email and asking for a date change. I'll confirm


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks got my tickets earlier.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the tickets!!!! I got mine too. I was wondering about the date too. My wife works Sat and was going to bring her on Sunday. If they are good for Sat only I will try to find a buddy to go with me. Thanks Again!!!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> I have a message out to dave. Think we ran into this last year and it was just a matter of replying to the email and asking for a date change. I'll confirm


i fall into this boat also. i can only go friday. let me know


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Received mine. Thank You!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Still haven't heard back from the promoter but we still have a few days before the show. I'm confident everyone will be good to go


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Thanks shake and ogf. Will definitely enjoy it.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

got mine thanks a bunch


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

I paid for tickets and have them on my phone, do I STILL need to print them to paper? Do I just show the gate people my ticket on my phone like any other mobile ticket?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well that sucks that you put the chance to win tickets to the expo in the Central section. Never knew you were doing it until it happened to pop up when I entered site today. Guess nobody from outside central Ohio ever attends this event.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Float4fish mobile works...i use the eventbrite app.

Can't and won't put it everywhere. Contests are a lot of work to manage and considering we promote the event all over as it is...sorry to hear you missed out. Hope that doesn't effect your attending the show


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i responded back to the email and it said he was out of the office till the 12th but it gave a phone number. haven't tried to call it yet. times running out for friday. you said this happened last year too?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If he doesn't get back with you by 2pm today let me know. Although he's out of the office he knows to Keep an eye out for your emails.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

he responded to the email. i am to print out the saturday ticket and go through the express lane entrance and ask for him. he will take care of it there. thank you shakedown.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

So what is the final decision on the tickets? Are they good for either day? I just kind of need to know so I can try to plan, with the snow storm coming in I will have to plow snow sometime this weekend.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

They are for Saturday unless you emailed Ben per my previous post.


----------



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks again, looking forward to it!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> They are for Saturday unless you emailed Ben per my previous post.


Where did you mention that we needed to email Ben? I didn't see it anywhere.
THanks,
Ski


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry I may have confused myself with a PM. It's [email protected]


----------

